# Exotic and Custom Holsters



## Tennjed (Oct 21, 2011)

Just wanted to share some photos of some exotic custom holsters i have. Feel free to share yours

A full quill ostrich from JV Custom holsters for my 4" Ruger Security Six










A black crocodile and brown alligator for my 1911



















My pocket holsters for my Kimber Solo. Brown Shark (MTR Custom Leather) and grey Bullfrog (TT Gunleathers)










My favorite holster maker and my favorite holster maker a Grey Elephant Dual Carry by MTR Custom Leathers. This can be worn IWB or OWB. Just disappears and you don't even know its there. Wonderful design and i cant speak highly enough about MTR. This is also for my Kimber Solo










Also from MTR my pocket Stingray for my LCR










MTR does great work. Fully lined and custom molded










Also a brown Elephant OWB by BRCL in Southaven MS










Here are my pocket holsters for my Colt Mustang. A brown Lizard by TT and a Ring Lizard by MTR










Another of my favorite design and my main carry. A dual carry by MTR in Horsehide. Front and back so you can see how it works



















Lastly i have my Black Shark pocket for my S&W bodyguard, along with a brown wallet made from Beaver Tail and a Buck 110 Rattlesnake knife sheath.










Also here is one more MTR just posted this pic of my newest one. I haven't gotten it in the mail yet, but here is what it looks like. Pocket holster made from Beaver Tail for my Ruger LCR 357










https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/t1.0-9/10525643_298288193682880_8664226178520774952_n.jpg[/IMG

I will add some more soon. I have a, Ostrich Leg, Rattlesnake, and American Bison in the works


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

You make mine seem rather mundane by comparison!

Bob Wright


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Exotic, all right.
But I'd like them better had they been better stitched, and had they been better boned to fit the contained pistol.

As a retired leathersmith, I am not overjoyed by the craftsmanship displayed here.


----------



## Tennjed (Oct 21, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Exotic, all right.
> But I'd like them better had they been better stitched, and had they been better boned to fit the contained pistol.
> 
> As a retired leathersmith, I am not overjoyed by the craftsmanship displayed here.


My understanding is the boning does not show as well with the exotics, and most examples of exotics i have seen from the top holster makers indicate this. Boning does not show on exotics like traditional leather.

The moulded fit on these holsters is perfect.

Do you have any examples of your holster work? Did you work with exotics much?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Tennjed said:


> My understanding is the boning does not show as well with the exotics, and most examples of exotics i have seen from the top holster makers indicate this. Boning does not show on exotics like traditional leather.
> 
> The moulded fit on these holsters is perfect...


Thanks for the explanation.
I know that exotic leathers are usually veneered over cowhide or horse, but I expected that the gluing process would permit the exotic veneer to follow the boned contour of the underlying stratum.



Tennjed said:


> Do you have any examples of your holster work?


Not any more. My very last holster was featured on a long-ago cover of _Concealed Carry_ Magazine. I still have it.
But due to arthritis issues, I am now reduced to buying my holsters, just like everybody else.



Tennjed said:


> Did you work with exotics much?


I have worked in the, um, more common exotics (if such a thing could be said to exist), but I've never made a holster with anything more exotic than a piece of alligator that I was given. The 'gator hide was somewhat thick, so I veneered it to some kip (oak-tanned calf) to make a Star PD rig for myself.
I must say that it boned-in fairly well. But I tended to make tight, close-fitting holsters, so the gun printed pretty nicely through the 'gator.


----------



## Tennjed (Oct 21, 2011)

Yeah the exotic is laid over cow leather and hides the boning. Here are two i have that only have exotic on one side. Notice the detailed boning on the back where it is just leather


----------

